# Baby Belly??



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is my seven year old AQHA mare. She is on day 348 of her gesation period (a little bit over average) 

Does anyone wanna take a guess on when she is going to have that baby?! Just thought it would be fun to guess.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow :shock: she is huge!

My guess is that she's going to have a baby early to mid march. the 12th the latest


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope it is no later than that...that will be a year since she was bred! :shock: 

The vet is going to be here in half an hour to have a look at her so we will have to see then what he says. She has been breathing pretty heavy but showing no other signs of foaling. She is a maiden mare as well. So I am a little concerned  Hopefully my baby girl is okay!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yup, she's big! Pretty little girl though!

My guess would be.... hmm... March 4th.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

what's a maiden mare?

Would you want to induce the labor, or let nature take its course?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Are you sure you are not expecting twins?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JDI-Yeah she is a really good looking little mare. She won all the local halter classes as a 1yr, and 2yr old. She is a nice little mare (not really little, she's about 15 3hh)

Appylover-Maiden mare means that it is her first foal. I don't really agree with inducing unless there is a problem. The vet was out today and he says all looks great! She is a bit constipated and it's a huge baby but other than the everything is working out great! 

Kitten-Val-Nope not twins! Just a very big baby! :shock: I will have to sell it quick I won't be able to afford to feed it...lol :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww she's a first time mommy. I hope everything goes well for mom and baby. Glad to know she's ok, and the baby's ok.

This doesn't really have to do with horses, but i was supposed to be born on august 18th, didn't come out til the 31st of august. 
I don't like inducing labor (even though no animals of mine are pregnant or going to be) unless there's a problem. Years ago they would have just waited anyways.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah...as long as if they are overdue you have the vet check them out and everything is well I don't think it hurts to let them do it naturally! 

About humans late! My son was exactly three weeks late. The day that they were going to induce me I went into labour! He was a big baby. Just about 10 pounds :shock: So I know how my poor baby Nita is going to feel!

I don't think she really wants to be a mom :? My other mare gets so excited when she is close to having her baby! She loves being a mama. But Miss Nita just seems down


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am saying February 29! She is one big girl ha ha ha


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

maybe she's just tired of having the baby in her and wants it to come out. Maybe she'll turn around after the birth.

How often are you having the vet check her? Like do you do it weekly?

I just find this so interesting, and just in case i ever breed a horse in the future, i'll have some general knowledge ((but of course get more knowledge if something does happen))


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm with JustDressageIt on the 4th of march..... but what can I say, it's my bday and i'm biased


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be sure to let everyone know where she does foal!

Appylover-We usually never call the vet out when our mares are foaling. The only reason that we did call the vet out for Nita is because of her heavy breathing and she has a bit of bloody discharge. But normally we won't even have the vet out. We just watch the mares very close. 

The whole thing usally goes realativly easy and quickly. Last year I was visiting my mother and when I pulled up I noticed a newbron baby, in the middle of snowstorm. They had just checked on the mare 2 hours prior to that and she looked fine. Horses generally don't like help and they like to be alone when they are foaling.

You should bred Vega, she is such a fancy girl!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i wanted to breed Vega, but she's hypp positive. She is N/H but there'd be 50% chance she'll pass it onto the baby. Not a chance i want to take. But i do want to raise a baby.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR- so excited to see baby!!

Appy - awe I'm still sad about that... oh well, you can buy a weanling and raise it from that!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-That is too bad. I know nothing about HYPP. So I was not sure if you could breed her or not! What if you breed her to a horse that had no impressive in the lines? 

I really do think that everyone should raise a horse at least once. It is such a great experience and it really does teach you alot. You would be amazed abou how much a foal will actually teach you. You get to see what a horse is like that has never been handled and see how they are natuarlly. 

I find it so rewarding to watch a foal turn into this scared little thing that trust only it's **** to a little horse that comes to trust you exclusivly.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i really want to raise a baby. I think it would be awesome to train it from day one. Vega's 4 and was only green broke when i got her. She still is in a way, but i am having so much fun teaching her things.

HyPP is a dominant trait. If i did breed her to a negative horse, i'd have a 50% chance of having a baby with it. It will look something like this.
N H

N nn nh

N nn nh

I know a lot of people are against breeding hypp positive horses, and i guess that has influenced me not to breed her. I just don't know if i want to take the 50% risk


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

It really looks like twins to me or one big huge baby! Wow, how tall/large was the sire?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The sire is 14 3hh 1100 lb horse. He is not tall just thick! The vet said nope, not twins. Just a large baby!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I wonder if the foal will take after her father then hehe she looks big. Your poor mama is carrying low too. :}


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah she is! I'm hoping she has the baby soon. She looks insanly uncomfotable!

Appylover-is Vega the only mare you own? Are you planning on buying more horses?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

As of right now she is the only mare i have. Once my fiance and I move onto a property, we're going to bring Gem and Vega and we'd like to get a third horse. I'd prefer a mare, but we'll see.
I wouldn't even mind getting a yearling or weanling, training it, and if everything is ok with it, health wise and all, breed to have one foal. But that's if the personality and everything passes my test and stuff


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh I see...are you guys plannig on buying land soon?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

we're hoping to around july/august. We have money saved, but horse properties around here can range anywhere form $500,000 to well over 1 million.

I just cannot wait to wake up in the morning and see my girlie  
I know its going to be better for our relationships with them.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appyover-no doubt! Waking up and seeing your horses first thing in the morning is awesome! 

Property has gotten insane. We don't own yet. We own a trailer and my husbands boss is super nice and he lets us use his land for our horses and to put our trailer! 

If you are looking at getting a finished horse place around her for about 40 acres you are looking at close to a million. It is nuts!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow! That's crazy. My fiance and I orginally wanted to move out into PA. We saw 100 acres for i believe 420k. But since we opened up a store, we're going to stay in sussex county. I did find one place with about 20 acres or so, with a small horse barn for around $700k.

I wish things didn't cost so much


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No doubt. I remember when one million dollars seemed so unreasonable now it is the norm!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i know what you mean. If a house was for sale for 1 million it was like "oh my goodness! Look how HUGE that house is! They must have everything in there" And now those houses are selling for multiple millions.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know it is so sad! I'm a stay at home mom....now the way the housing market it...I've rethinking that choice


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

See if you could work from home or something. My mom was a stay at home when the kids were little, and it was so nice, and comforting. We knew that everyday she'd be there, and if one of us got sick, it was no biggie because she was always there.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I've always wanted to stay at home with the kids! I've tried looking for some stay at home work but nothing seems legit!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my fiance is actually planning on coming up with a legit stay at home job thing. A lot of the ones he's gotten (just to see what its all about) basically just tells people what to do, but doesn't give them any help.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If he does tell him to let me know!!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ooo i know i'm kinda late but i wanna guess march 1st!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll let him know that?

Have you been out to your ponies?
Are you feeling any better? if not, get well soon!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I went out to check waters breifly. My husband came home and fed my icecream and Neocitran and I'm feeling way better..lol

Thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats good to know! It would suck if you were sick when momma had the baby


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey appy what kind of store? (sorry off topic )

I guess....hmmmmm march 3rd or the 6th! lol i dont know why, just a guess!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JR_lover-it's not too late yet, she has not had the baby! 

Appylover-today I'm feeling so much sicker than yesterday! I can hardly breath! I knew I should have quit smoking along time ago LOL. 

I hope she does not have baby today because we just got a crap load of snow last night. And we are not done building our barn yet. So she only has a run in shed to use today!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGR - That's no good! Get hubby to grab some Vics Vapo rub for you! 
We got a crapload of snow here too... I was really looking forward to going out to the barn and working with Shadow (my client's horse) but of course I live smack-dab in the middle of the city and all the roads to get out were filled with crappy winter drivers. So now I'm sitting at home instead... blah.
Hopefully momma doesn't pop today!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

free-sprtd- its a copy print center, but we also do shirts, bumper stickers, business cards, photos (both taking and printing out, only digital though) we have computer classes, web design, vinyl posters and banners. And a lot more stuff.

FGR-that's really not good! You need to get better!
I hope the baby wants to stay in for a little while longer.

Thankfully we didn't get anymore snow yesterday or today. It's just supposed to be extremely cold today. I wish it were spring time, i wish it were spring time


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It had bettet stay in longer..lol..I don't have the energy to do anything today!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

appy- that's really sweet! we have a biz too! its interesting to meet another young person with a business, you don't see it too often..congrats 


just hearing about the vics vapo rub reminds me what my friend told me. she said to rub it on the bottom of your feet because it's more affective that way lol, i haven't tried it, but supposedly your feet are more porous lol. 

so baby can be here anytime now??


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

it is really cool! I tried college and it just wasn't for me, and my fiance has had his own business since he was out of HS. It just gives younger (and older) people like hope that they can do whatever they want.

I still think the baby's coming in march. Maybe on a tuesday night around 10:15pm


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Could be anytime...but I don't think the little fuzz ball foal wants to come out..lol!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

haha! I certainly wouldn't want to come out in weather like this!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya i bet it's cozy in there!!

appy- agreed! i just can't do college...didnt work for me. is your fiance older than you by much? mine is lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad to know i'm not the only one. My parents hate the fact that i'm not in college. I even tried an online course, but it just got boring after a while. 
My fiance is older than me by 5 years.

Is your fiance into horses too? I kind of got Tom into horses.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

well, i got him into horses too lol! his sister has like 20!(mostly mini's though), but since we got our little guy, he is taking a real big interest! he told me yesterday that if our business keeps up, he wants to get land to have a boarding facility and arena lol (big dreams!). He's 9 years older than me and we have been together now for 4 1/2 years (still waiting on the proposal lol). Well, your parents should be proud of ya because that's a huge accomplishment! and i read in another post that you guys are planning on buying a house in the summer? thats so awesome!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

don't worry he'll propose. Just keep watching all those wedding shows on TV. Tom and i have only been together for 14 months. We moved in together 1 month after we started dating, ans its been amazing ever since. 

yes hopefully by july/august we'll have a house. My fiance really want to work with his horse, but there isn't a lot of room where we are boarding them. Not to mention everyone there thinks that we should be riding them everyday, yet we want to have a bond with them.

What type of business do you do?

Sorry for hijacking your thread FGR.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ya sorry fgr!!!

i agree with the bond thing, it's definately important! WOW :shock: 14 months, good for you guys though!

we own a videogame and movie buy sell trade store that we purchased on a whim in 2005. it's been my life and i can't really see myself not being a biz owner lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome! my fiance is a huge xbox 360 fan, who plays halo. And now he's gotten me into it lol

FGR, have you checked on the momma yet? Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

On my birthday! April Fools Day!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appylover-I just went out to see Momma again and she is sweating and very crabby! It could be tonight! I hope not though. My husband just left to go get his daughter for the weekend (8 hour round trip) and the vet said that more than likily we will have to pull baby becuase Momma has narrow hips :shock: I won't be able to do that by myself! I have my baby with me so.. :x Ahhh..men can be so dense..lol (no offence to all the guys on here, just having a husband bashing day!)

Harlee-She has better not wait that long! She will explode by then... :shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! When did your hubby leave? Maybe he'll come back when she's foaling. Is there any chance that your vet could be there when she first goes into labor?

Too bad your son wasn't older to help.

And i know how men can be. My fiance was being a butt to me before. So i just sat on the computer, on the horse forum, didn't look at him or anything. Now he's all nice to me.  

I am hoping that Momma will be able to help you (if she does have the baby tonight and your hubby isn't back)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awww...he won't be back until about 1:00, AHHHH! I just went out to see her and she is lying down but no contractions. I will keep a very close eye on her and if something doesn't seem right I will call the vet. I hope she is just faking..lol. I'm really excited, but I don't want to be here by myself...!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh my goodness :shock: I'd be freaking out right now. I really hope things go well. Maybe she's just testing everything out for when its time. You know how she should be laying down. What position is best. I'll keep my fingers crossed that she'll wait for your hubby to get back


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

So far all is good! If she just holds of for a little over two hours then my munchkin will be in bed and I can bring the baby monitor outside and watch Miss Nita from a safe distance!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OH my gosh! Look at that belly, absolutely adorable! :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think she thinks so...lol!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness, oh my goodness, oh my goodness!! im so excited for you!! oh sounds like baby might be here before if not by the weekend huh?? hehehehehe yay for you!! pics as soon as possible! post tomorrow about how the night went huh?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahhh so exciting FGR!! Keep us updated!!
Hopefully she doesn't pop  it's not too cold out but it's kinda sloppy... 

Appy: that's awesome! Rick and I are coming up on 15 months now, and we're 7 years apart.. that's so good to know that things can work out for couples that have that much of a difference between them  gives me hope (not that I didn't, but I've had my moments of doubt..)
I did University for a year (Psych major) but it wasn't for me... at the moment anyways - I'm actually thinking of doing a Vet Tech program


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats cool JDI. I actually forget about our age difference most of the time. It never mattered to me to begin with, but sometimes i wondered about it (when it came to each other meeting each other's parents)

FGR, how's she doing? I like don't want to go to sleep tonight because i want to know what will happen


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well it is 9:30 pm here and still no baby! I just went out and groomed her and she is not a happy camper! She was stomping and pinning her ears and biting at her belly. So either that baby is coming out tonight or it's shifting to come out soon after..lol. 

Tonight will be a sleepless night for me! Ahh...oh well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm guessing that means I'm wrong about the date! Oh well!!


Appy - I know what you mean! Sometimes I'll just take a step back and really think about it and it kind of takes me aback, but I completely forget about the difference when we're together!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm hoping the baby was just shifting, FGR. IS there any change this morning?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey everyone ! Night checks were very uneventful, still no baby! She still seems very uncomfortable and is still sweating off and on. 
No contractions yet...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

maybe she'll go into foal tonight or early tomorrow morning.

Are you feeling any better?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Goodness no! I went into the hospitial last night, I was having alot of trouble breathing. I have pneumonia.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh no! My daughter had that over christmas and new year. Hope your ok?

How's mommy to be? Her belly looks the same as my Meggy's. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

:shock: pneumonia?! You better stay in bed like all day and get better. Did you at least get some medicine?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is nice and relaxed right now! When is your mare due?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I got anitbiotics! Thank goodness it is bacterial not viral. Barterial is treatable and will clear up quicker!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's good to hear.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> She is nice and relaxed right now! When is your mare due?


Meggy's due date is 10/11th March. But she's bagged up for almost a week now, and keeps giving us false alarms! She's tired, bit grumpy, not too fussed for much food, girlie area will be gaping one day and we think "oh it could be tonight" then we look next day and it looks zipped again. I feel like a cat on hot bricks! :lol: The vet says it could be any day now. So looks like we could be grandma's together! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that would be cool if the foals were born on the same day! Is this her first foal? Nita is a maiden mare and she keeps giving us false alarms!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

No, she's been a mommy before, about 4 years ago. Before I got her. I can see the forum being swamped with baby photo's when they arrive! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yes, I can hardly wait!


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch - I am so excited for you. I love foals - they are my favorite.
We have a mare that is due between March 10th and 12th.
This will be her second.

Have you checked your mare's bag yet? About a week out we start checking the bags for milk by pulling gently on a nipple. I know with my mare, if she gives milk we have 24 to 48 hours to go. She foald on her due date last time. We also check the area around the tail to see if it has softened. and look inside to see if it is starting to get bright red.

Not sure if your mare will let you do this. We start workign on this months before they are due.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

wow FGR you must be flipping from excitment ! 
My mare is due in april(her pregnancy wasn´t planed so I don´t have anything more accurate) and I´m jus counting the days ! :lol: 
I´m gonna say the foal will come the night before march 2nd


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar-that is my gut feeling to. I will wake up on the second and she will have it...we will see I guess. 

MistyAcres-She has been milking for about 8 days now. Her tail head had soften last week and there is no change since then. I haven't look inside her in the last day and half because she has been crabby :? This is her first baby and I don't think she is that happy about it...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

the 2nd isn't too far away! I'm so excited for you FGR! I'm thinking it won't be too much longer (i'm sure momma's thinking the same thing)

is momma still sweating and stuff?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel better FGR! I'm very glad to hear it's the treatable strain though! 
I'm still standing with March 4th.. Although for momma's sake I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it's not that far away! I have to work for a couple of hours tomorrow and she will probably have it while I'm at work...with my luck..haha. 

JDI-Thanks, I actually feel way better already. I'm a little sore from coughing but I feel the crap in my chest breaking up already! Yay. Be sure to let us know how looking at that mare goes tomorrow. Hopefully she works out for you! She's a very pretty red dun.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

How's Momma?

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm feeling about 80% better but I still have no foal  But like I said before it's my gut instict that she will have it sometime tonight and it will be standing in the stall with her in the morning...


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my god - what a huge belly! She's a cutie, though.
I haven't been reading the posts (I only saw the pictures) - how is she doing? Have you come across any problems?
Best of luck to you all.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Has she had it yet  

She is adorabubble! I really want to see the foal pics :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I bet she had it last night. I figured I would scoll down and see baby photos :lol: Its been 2 years since we had any babys. Kinda forget what the anticipation is like. Shiloh just turned 2 last week and Saro will be 2 next week.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

_Sorry guys no exciting news yet  I don't know what is wrong with this mare. I'm going to go out and take pictures later and see if any of you guys think she looks any different. I think her belly looks way different :? So I guess my gut instinct was wrong! That sucks! _


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahhh I'm so excited!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm just getting aggravated! Ahh...

Someone is coming out to look at Nita (I have her up for sale  only because I promised my husband if I stopped using her I would sell her) I'm really sad. I don't want to sell her! Maybe I will say that she is evil...lol!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe.. I'm sure you can find a great home for her FGR! You could ask for buyback rights! 
She is a gorgeous little girl (I say little even if I'm talking about a 17hh horse... sorry, silly habit of mine!) and I'm sure you'll have no problem selling her, so take your time finding the right home!

How are you feeling?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm feeling pretty darn devestated! I'm pretty sure they are going to buy Miss Nita and her baby.  They want to come back and rider her a couple of weeks after she has her baby and then I said that I would give them a 2 week trial. They really liked her, so they might buy my baby girl  I priced her high hoping no one would buy her..lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Is Nita the red roan? Do they seem like nice people? Can you go see their ranch before you sell her? How much are you asking? 

Hehe sorry for all the q's...

It's never nice to have to sell a horse.. I feel for you.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Darn, I thought for sure she would foal over the weekend  
I tell my husband everytime he starts looking at a new horse. If you buy one you have to sell one. That usually stops the looking pretty quick. I would hate to have to sell any of our girls.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It is terrible to sell. I have turned about 15 people down. But these guys seem so terribly nice. I can't just say no to them. 

Yes Nita is the red roan mare (the one in foal) Yes I will be going out to look at their place before she sells. I will give them a two week trial with her and they have already offered my buy back rights. I'm asking $2700 for her and the foal.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great that you are so picky about her home. Get anything you agree on in writing, ie. buyback rights, can't sell without contacting you first, etc. that way if something does happen (God forbid, but it does happen) then you have a legal leg to stand on.

It's very good that you've found a good home though!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ps... good morning! How's your Monday so far? (I've been at work for over an hour already )


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes it is good. I have contracts written and ready. I'm still hoping that when they come out and rider her after she has her baby that they don't really like her. HEHE. I mean I've only rode her about 5 times in the last year so she could act up ??? I hope  

So far Monday sucks, I have to clean the house. It never gets cleaned on the weekends (we are too busy) and this weekend we were building the barn and had 4 kids out that destoyed the house! Yikes :x But at least I'm not at work..lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats sad that she's up for sale. Maybe if you tell the people that she's way over her due date and stuff they might back down.

It is good that you'll have everything in writing


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey...I told them that she was way over her due date and so far they don't seem to care  It's so sad!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh noo!

That's so sad.


----------

